# The Raven Pub



## Cobweb (Feb 24, 2007)

Lots of interesting this to see, the floors are pretty good, but the chav's have been in so there is hardly anything left.

Flash Earth Map

This pub apparently has been occupied for over 150 years and it looks awful now.

---------------------------------
*MY RESEARCH:*

The Raven (Inn)
Gravel Hill
Ludlow
Shropshire
Sy8 1QU

Constructed before 1846 - owned by George Forester in 1846 who apparently was a Baron who became a Magistrate, Deputy Leutenant and eventually High Sheriff of Shropshire.

The Foresters lived in what is now 'Telford' and very rich, buying debts from fellow aristocrats.
George Forester was a prominant figure within the industrial revolution, centering around Ironbridge at the time.

The Forester family married in to another very wealthy family named 'Clive' and the Clives controlled Ludlow using corruption.

-------------------------------

As you can tell, apart from the recent furor concerning Tesco ripping down The Raven to chuck another monstrosity up, there is little information concerning the raven as a coaching inn, if indeed that's what it was.

From reconning the area it seems that there were stables around the back of the place, but they must've been torn down years ago, you can just see the faint outlines where they might've been.

The Raven itself is coated in sprayed concerete and you can't see anything of what it would've looked like new. Although the architecture suggest that it was very grand.

The landlord was bought off by Tesco and left the pub to fend for itself. Unfortunatley it wasn't boarded up properly and the chav's have been in.


Pictures:





The Outside View from the Car Park.




Chav Scat.




The fitments are still there, surprisingly.

​
Added images!

There isn't many as Mumble refused to climb through the window in broad daylight, I must admit that I wasn't too up for that either. The pub is by a busy road so it would have been tempting fate. Never mind, we'll get in, hopefully through the door soon as the chav's have begun their attempts on it anyway.





​

Reply on Chat Thread here​


----------



## Potter (Mar 4, 2007)

Bloody Tesco, and bloody chavs.  

Great photos. That place should be listed and saved.


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2007)

Fancy a pint now, wouldn’t it be nice if Tesco would diversify into freehouses thus saving the The Raven and fueling explorers with low cost drink! Ha


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2007)

King Al;11015; said:


> Fancy a pint now, wouldn’t it be nice if Tesco would diversify into freehouses thus saving the The Raven and fueling explorers with low cost drink! Ha




Now that's waht I call a crackin' idea Al!    

I totally agree with Potter -such buildings can be saved, even if it means changing the use of the place. Obviously there's the time issue -if it's left too long, it gives the owner of prospective developers the excuse to knock it down  
Nice pics CW! 

Lb


----------



## Pagan (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow! those black and white photos are crazy, how on earth did you do them?


----------

